

Twilight Princess Eyes Breakdown - JoshTriplett
http://www.benjones.us/twilight-princess-eyes-breakdown/

======
webwielder
I find it kind of magical that 3D models can be ripped out of game ROMs and
then manipulated like they were any old document.

~~~
nlawalker
Me too. Can someone give a quick explanation of how that works? Is the data
format for these models just somewhat universal?

~~~
Wilya
The article mentions using 3D Ripper DX [0].

What I would guess from the homepage is that it hooks itself somewhere in the
DirectX stack, and is able to extract the model from there. It probably
monitors DirectX calls and pulls the data about the geometry, textures, etc
from there. If it does that, it avoids the data format issue since it only has
to understand the native DirectX API calls and memory structures.

[0] [http://www.deep-shadows.com/hax/3DRipperDX.htm](http://www.deep-
shadows.com/hax/3DRipperDX.htm)

------
JoshTriplett
Thanks to magoghm for posting this in the discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7895301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7895301)
.

------
aw3c2
Lots of similar examinations at
[http://simonschreibt.de/](http://simonschreibt.de/)

